# Been away for years...Has anyone "converted"?  :)



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey, brothers!   Been away for a fears years not only with a change in my job but I've been dealing with an 'epiphany' of sorts.   lol    Anyway, logged in a few days ago as my job has changed and I now have a little more time to peruse the forums.    I noticed that there are many of the same names frequenting this forum.     My question is....Do you know if, after years of debating in the AAA forum, anyone has changed or converted from Atheist to Theist, or from Theist to Atheist?    Seems like I remember one guy back then who was converting to theist after reading Anthony Flew's book.     Anyone know of any others?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 23, 2019)

Or is everyone just beating a dead horse, here?


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 23, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Hey, brothers!   Been away for a fears years not only with a change in my job but I've been dealing with an 'epiphany' of sorts.   lol    Anyway, logged in a few days ago as my job has changed and I now have a little more time to peruse the forums.    I noticed that there are many of the same names frequenting this forum.     My question is....Do you know if, after years of debating in the AAA forum, anyone has changed or converted from Atheist to Theist, or from Theist to Atheist?    Seems like I remember one guy back then who was converting to theist after reading Anthony Flew's book.     Anyone know of any others?


We've had a member convert from non-believer to believer although I don't think this forum had anything to do with it.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 23, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Or is everyone just beating a dead horse, here?


You'll have to read the threads and determine for yourself how you want to classify them.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 23, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> You'll have to read the threads and determine for yourself how you want to classify them.



I find them "informative" and thought provoking.    I don't think they do much to sway people, though.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 23, 2019)

Bandy, how have you been?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 23, 2019)

bullethead said:


> Bandy, how have you been?



Doing good, Bullet!    Family is good.   All is well.    How's life in Bullet's circle?    Good to see you guys still around!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 23, 2019)

I think we had one that became a Democrat!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 23, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think we had one that became a Democrat!



OMG!    Please tell me you're kidding!?   lol     I call that "Worst case scenario"


----------



## bullethead (Jan 23, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Doing good, Bullet!    Family is good.   All is well.    How's life in Bullet's circle?    Good to see you guys still around!


We are doing well thank you.
Still loading, shooting and hunting.
My son shot a good buck this rifle season. 
Glad to hear that all is well with you and yours. Happy New Year


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 23, 2019)

bullethead said:


> We are doing well thank you.
> Still loading, shooting and hunting.
> My son shot a good buck this rifle season.
> Glad to hear that all is well with you and yours. Happy New Year



You'll have to share a pic!  We lost the SUPER AWESOME land we had last year.     The owner died a few years back and it has been in court since then.    The new owners - his kids - don't want anyone hunting it anymore!     Man, that was great property.    Now that the season is over I'll be knocking on doors.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 23, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> You'll have to share a pic!  We lost the SUPER AWESOME land we had last year.     The owner died a few years back and it has been in court since then.    The new owners - his kids - don't want anyone hunting it anymore!     Man, that was great property.    Now that the season is over I'll be knocking on doors.


The pic is after the taxidermist got him skinned out for a mount


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 23, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I find them "informative" and thought provoking.    I don't think they do much to sway people, though.


I don't think that's the purpose of this forum anyway.
It may or may not be a by-product but its not its intended purpose.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 24, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> I don't think that's the purpose of this forum anyway.
> It may or may not be a by-product but its not its intended purpose.


Yea. If they haven't figured it out by now...


----------



## ky55 (Jan 24, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> I don't think that's the purpose of this forum anyway.
> It may or may not be a by-product but its not its intended purpose.



Seems to be a common misconception....
Evangelizing atheism.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 24, 2019)

bullethead said:


> The pic is after the taxidermist got him skinned out for a mount
> View attachment 956782




GEEZ!   That is a nice buck!    I know you're happy for him!    Looks like he didn't want to leave his buck and was escorting the taxidermist through the skinning process.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> GEEZ!   That is a nice buck!    I know you're happy for him!    Looks like he didn't want to leave his buck and was escorting the taxidermist through the skinning process.


Lololol, actually it was my father's fault that pic was taken.(He is in the background)
My dad did not hunt at all this past season (said he just wasn't into it) and was out of state when my Son shot the buck. I sent a few pics by text and it re-ignited my dad's passion.
We dropped the deer off at the taxi man on the Saturday he killed it and my Father got back in late Sunday night.
He wanted to go visit the taxi man at 10pm on Sunday night!!!!
I talked him into a Monday morning trip and it was all skinned out when we arrived.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 24, 2019)

That would inspire me, too!   My best friend's dad is like that.   He spends little time in the stand during rut.....UNTIL SOMEONE SHOOTS A NICE BUCK!   LOL   He will then run right out and get in his stand....until an hour of not seeing anything passes.   lol     BTW, what does a mount cost where you guys live/hunt?    Going rate here is $400


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2019)

My dad has hunted every year up until this season so I have to cut him a little break. He will be 79 this year.

I had a bit of sticker shock since my last buck mount($375), but $490 for my Son's. 
My 1st buck mount was $185!!

Shoulder mounts range from $400-$600 around here. I didn't see any improvements from the $600 ones over the taxidermist who is doing it for $490. He did a full mount Gobbler for me last year and I was thrilled with his work so he was getting our business anyway.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 24, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Hey, brothers!   Been away for a fears years not only with a change in my job but I've been dealing with an 'epiphany' of sorts.   lol    Anyway, logged in a few days ago as my job has changed and I now have a little more time to peruse the forums.    I noticed that there are many of the same names frequenting this forum.     My question is....Do you know if, after years of debating in the AAA forum, anyone has changed or converted from Atheist to Theist, or from Theist to Atheist?    Seems like I remember one guy back then who was converting to theist after reading Anthony Flew's book.     Anyone know of any others?


http://forum.gon.com/threads/been-a-while.881442/


TripleXBullies said:


> My biggest news... for you guys... I'm  not atheist or agnostic any more..
> 
> Yet I can't imagine coming in here and trying to "convert" anyone. As much as I did when I was atheist, I still believe it's futile and likely more destructive.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 24, 2019)

TripleXBullies said:


> It started with my wife. Girlfriend at the time. I'm sure this will be a topic but I'll wait for questions if you have them.
> 
> She wanted me to go with her. I SO didn't want to. The last time I had been in a church was for an old lady's funeral who I didn't know. In an old timey place, older timey preacher... I was grumbling to myself the entire time. I hated it. That was the only time I had been in a church setting in 10 years.
> That morning before I went I was so nervous about being uncomfortable. That morning I prayed to whoever might listen. I ended up being VERY uncomfortable.... because I wasn't uncomfortable....
> ...


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2019)

Had to get a full mount because of these spurs.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 24, 2019)

j_seph said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/been-a-while.881442/


Wow!   I remember Triple being an ardent atheist!   Would love to know what was the final straw and how long he had been wrestling with it internally before "coming out".


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 24, 2019)

bullethead said:


> Had to get a full mount because of these spurs.
> View attachment 956834


Wow!     I call those 'HOOKS'!!!     Haven't seen a set like that down here for a while, and I've been watching some older birds in my neighborhood.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 24, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Wow!   I remember Triple being an ardent atheist!   Would love to know what was the final straw and how long he had been wrestling with it internally before "coming out".


Just shows what my Jesus can do, even to more of these fellas around here as well


----------



## 660griz (Jan 24, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Wow!   I remember Triple being an ardent atheist!   Would love to know what was the final straw and how long he had been wrestling with it internally before "coming out".


If I remember right, he married a Christian and...when in Rome...
Course, I could be wrong and too time constrained to check.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 24, 2019)

660griz said:


> If I remember right, he married a Christian and...when in Rome...
> Course, I could be wrong and too time constrained to check.


Because you got married do you do everything, like everything your wife does that is smaller than converting to Christianity?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Because you got married do you do everything, like everything your wife does that is smaller than converting to Christianity?


If you want the wedding to happen in her church it is a pretty good motivator.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Wow!     I call those 'HOOKS'!!!     Haven't seen a set like that down here for a while, and I've been watching some older birds in my neighborhood.


1&3/4" each.
And thick.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 24, 2019)

bullethead said:


> If you want the wedding to happen in her church it is a pretty good motivator.


Good turkey by the way!
He was only dating her at that time.
No reason for him to confess it over here on the GON to anyone if it wasn't true. He could have kept that to himself to save face but he didn't.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 24, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Good turkey by the way!
> He was only dating her at that time.
> No reason for him to confess it over here on the GON to anyone if it wasn't true. He could have kept that to himself to save face but he didn't.


Thank you.

There are certain things about love that make people do things. I am not saying the things are right or wrong,  I am not saying that they are done with ulterior motives or malice. All I am saying is that for the right woman, we have all done and do things that would be considered out of the ordinary to others that know us.
I hope Triple XXX is ecstatic with his new wife and life. I hope whatever his beliefs are make him and his family content and happy. If it is working for him then it is right for him.

Take notice though, he is not on here telling anyone else how sorry he feels for them or making any outlandish and unprovable claims.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 24, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Hey, brothers!   Been away for a fears years not only with a change in my job but I've been dealing with an 'epiphany' of sorts.   lol    Anyway, logged in a few days ago as my job has changed and I now have a little more time to peruse the forums.    I noticed that there are many of the same names frequenting this forum.     My question is....Do you know if, after years of debating in the AAA forum, anyone has changed or converted from Atheist to Theist, or from Theist to Atheist?    Seems like I remember one guy back then who was converting to theist after reading Anthony Flew's book.     Anyone know of any others?



I converted wayyyy back before I ever found this place.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 25, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Because you got married do you do everything, like everything your wife does that is smaller than converting to Christianity?


Me? No. My wife converted to a gun toting, deer hunting, atheist.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 25, 2019)

660griz said:


> Me? No. My wife converted to a gun toting, deer hunting, atheist.



Like the old song said, "two out of three ain't bad!"


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey there, Bandy.  Glad to hear that you and yours well.

I think there are people who sometimes visit here and look but don't participate.  I'm sure that some of them have questions that occasionally get answered.  They may never contribute to the discussions.  A few of them have.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 25, 2019)

I just started reading this article and I like the notion of "epistemic humility" that it discusses.

_(Epistemic humility is an essential precondition for viewpoint diversity because only those who think they might be mistaken have any reason to listen to the opinions of others.) _

https://areomagazine.com/2019/01/17/intersectional-feminism-precludes-epistemic-humility/

I think that's why I keep participating in the discussions.  I want to sharpen my iron.  I have also been convinced by the lectures of Jordan Peterson that ancient wisdoms contain useful knowledge that we can use today.  Listening to believers helps me separate the baby from the bathwater.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 25, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Hey there, Bandy.  Glad to hear that you and yours well.
> 
> I think there are people who sometimes visit here and look but don't participate.  I'm sure that some of them have questions that occasionally get answered.  They may never contribute to the discussions.  A few of them have.



OMG!!! You still have the same old AVATAR!!!   It just will never go away!!   lol   

I agree.   I've noticed that most people doing the viewing are "guests", although many of them are probably members who have not logged in.     If you're like me, you only participate in the threads that grab your interest anyway.    My son, a theist, joined a few years back.    I told him, "Don't go to the AAA forum unless you have very very thick skin!"       After all the years of debates, though, I still consider you guys my main GON friends.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 25, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> OMG!!! You still have the same old AVATAR!!!   It just will never go away!!   lol
> 
> I agree.   I've noticed that most people doing the viewing are "guests", although many of them are probably members who have not logged in.     If you're like me, you only participate in the threads that grab your interest anyway.    My son, a theist, joined a few years back.    I told him, "Don't go to the AAA forum unless you have very very thick skin!"       After all the years of debates, though, I still consider you guys my main GON friends.




I like her.  I think she might be dead.

Is your son a Christian or an unspecified Deist?


----------



## 660griz (Jan 25, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> My son, a theist, joined a few years back.


You named your son...oh, I see the space now.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 26, 2019)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> OMG!!! You still have the same old AVATAR!!!   It just will never go away!!   lol
> 
> I agree.   I've noticed that most people doing the viewing are "guests", although many of them are probably members who have not logged in.     If you're like me, you only participate in the threads that grab your interest anyway.    My son, a theist, joined a few years back.    I told him, "Don't go to the AAA forum unless you have very very thick skin!"       After all the years of debates, though, I still consider you guys my main GON friends.


I’ve always thought it was the coolest avatar.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 28, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> I like her.  I think she might be dead.
> 
> Is your son a Christian or an unspecified Deist?



He's Christian.   He believes in a specific deity   

I always assumed the picture was some kind of photoshop product.   lol     Sorry for your loss, if true.   I'm sure being that tall has its health drawbacks.    I'll tell you now...I am not man enough for that woman


----------



## atlashunter (May 31, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Just shows what my Jesus can do, even to more of these fellas around here as well



I think a woman had a lot more to do with that conversion than Jesus.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 6, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> I think a woman had a lot more to do with that conversion than Jesus.


Maybe Jesus was identifying as a woman that day.


----------

